# Speck and Lost 2nd clutch hatched!!!



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Yesterday I could see the babies was starting to peck on their shells and when i got home this afternoon i was surprise to see 2 little ones under mommy "Lost".


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's mommy feeding one of them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MARVELOUS pictures! Thank you! Best of luck to you, your parents, and babies!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the twins!!!  

The pics sure tell the story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Outstanding shots of the babies*

Very nice - good pictures - I wish them all the best.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pictures are wonderful! The last shot is probably the best I've seen of a baby being fed - up close and personal. Enjoy those sweet babies.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

they are so darn darling I just want to reach through the screen and cuddle them. Wonderful pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

GREAT pictures!! What sweet babies.

PS: Why is Mommy named "Lost"? I assume that she got "lost" some time or other, but there's probably a story behind it of some kind?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> GREAT pictures!! What sweet babies.
> 
> PS: Why is Mommy named "Lost"? I assume that she got "lost" some time or other, but there's probably a story behind it of some kind?


Sort of... one day my birds returned from their daily flight with her. She sat on the roof of the house. Later at night, I went up and caught her. I was afraid the feral cats that my neighbor feeds might get to her while she slept. The following day i was sent to a different island to work for a month and totally forgot about her. My bro had been feeding them and had decided to mix her in the loft after 3weeks. By the time i got back home she paired up with Speck and was starting to build their nest. My little nephew started calling her "Lost" while i was away so i decided to just stick with that.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute, and great pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's an update. They are a week old today!

Pic with mommy... I've been busy so sorry for the dirty nest.










Solo pics while I cleaned their nestbox:

This is the smaller of the two









The bigger one, would not keep its head still, so sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, look at that crop!!!!!! 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful start in life they have, looking good and quite FULfilled!  

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That picture where he is looking directly at the camera with that big full crop is priceless!! Lost and her babies are wonderful.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> LOL, look at that crop!!!!!!
> 
> Reti


They are "naturals" in the "all you can eat contest!"

AND, the baby looking at the picture taker is saying, "I WON, crop down!"    

Hugs and Scritches - will sure look forward to updates! 

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You need to name that baby "Dolly" as in Dolly Parton............Mrs. Parton ain't got NOTHIN' on this baby.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> You need to name that baby "Dolly" as in Dolly Parton............Mrs. Parton ain't got NOTHIN' on this baby.


...maybe _just_ for now, Renee! 

Dolly clone may grow to be quite slender and lose the "baby crop." AND, if SHE turns out to be a HE, HE will _never_ live down that name and why HE got it! ROFL    

Just a thought...

_Shi_


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Update on their 2nd week... I swear Speck and Lost are feeding them too much. I just cleaned their nest yesterday and i had to clean it again today. Look how dirty their feet and lower crops..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling, plump babies! Yep .. they are chubby bubbies!  

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here they are on their 3rd week!!!

Where not looking.....









Okay.. hurry up before we change our minds.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm getting tired now... 









All that posing got me tired!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

You think i can make it back to our nest from here?









I don't know but can you even fly yet?









The blue bar baby tried to fly after I took this photo and made it about 3 feet away from the table before crash landing...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are certainly growing up to be BEAUTIFUL!!

Any names yet? I can see that "Dolly" is no longer an "option!"  

Wishing them BOTH LOADS of HUGS and SCRITCHES!!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are gorgeous, Eze! Please keep those pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They're little cuties! The Yorkie is also very cute! He doesn't look too happy that the birds are getting all the attention!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Becca199212 said:


> They're little cuties! The Yorkie is also very cute! He doesn't look too happy that the birds are getting all the attention!


That's my security dog Rascal... He knows better to stay near his house cause my pigeons goes and pecks him sometimes.

Here's a shot of him greeting me when I check on my pigeons.... before his bath!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> They are certainly growing up to be BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Any names yet? I can see that "Dolly" is no longer an "option!"
> 
> ...


I decided to name the blue bar splash baby as Storm and the grizzly baby as Tornado cause of all the noise they make all day.... especially when they see mom and dad. Also their mom Lost just laid another egg yesterday afternoon. I'll have to let them take a break after this. Both parents are losing some weight.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

4th week old and their first time out of the loft. 

Where are we?









I think we can fly from here.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Storm and Tornado sure are beautiful!

Bet they will have a ball causing their own storms and tornadoes!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

tossed them up to the house roof today and both flew back to the landing board and trapped on their own. I guess it really helps if they have someone to follow...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

update pic...

Tornado









Storm


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

They are starting to fly around outside the loft..

Here's some pics of them on my hand.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very handsome youngsters, Eze! Are they pretty tame? Seems they must be to be sitting on your hand/arm for the photo op!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

These birds are lovely!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Seems like it was only yesterday when Storm and Tornado hatched. And now their mom and pops are proud to have 2 more to raise... Pics to come on a new thread. I'm going to stop Lost and Speck from laying more eggs for the rest of the year!!! They both deserve the rest......


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

How cute!!! Wow, they sure do grow up fast!!! compare thier egg shell to them now. Fatties


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sad cause they was loft flying this afternoon along with some other birds that's about a month older than them when I noticed they was flying with another group of pigeons. They disappeared from my sight and the other birds came back without them after an hour later. I left the trap door open since I had to go to a party, hoping they will return but I got home and they was not in the loft. I'm hoping they make it back tomorrow......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ezemaxima said:


> They disappeared from my sight and the other birds came back without them after an hour later. I left the trap door open since I had to go to a party, hoping they will return but I got home and they was not in the loft. I'm hoping they make it back tomorrow......


I, too, hope they come home safely tomorrow. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Good news... I woke up this morning and Tornado was in the Sputnik trap waiting to be let in the loft but no sight of Storm. When I got home from work, Storm was inside the loft with the rest of them.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure they will come back.  Thats thier home. Besides, how can those wild pigeons be kinder that yours.  



Keep us updated, 
Chicken_Pigeon


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> Good news... I woke up this morning and Tornado was in the Sputnik trap waiting to be let in the loft but no sight of Storm. When I got home from work, Storm was inside the loft with the rest of them.












Thats great!!! told ya!  I bet the they were hungry or something.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Took Storm and Tornado for their first 1 mile toss today and I got worried cause a bunch of pigeons immediately joined them as they flew around. I got home and there was like 4 pigeons that didn't belong to me and none had any bands on it but they definitely look like someone owns them. As soon as Storm and Tornado trapped, they all flew away.


----------

